# Puppy Breath



## PomMom (Feb 5, 2008)

I love my new puppy (7 week old Pom), but she has some bad breath! Could it be her food? I have been feeding her Iams Puppy since that is what the breeder had her on. Any suggestions?


----------



## error707 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well first off, there dogs, lol their gonna have bad puppy breath, and i would suggest switching off Iams, its bad food for dogs, you wanna stay away from Preservatives in the food. Go to a petco and ask someone that works there to show you some good food without Preservatives in it. With Iams and food that has Preservatives, the dog will go to the bathroom (#2) to much and alot. With food without Preservatives it will go less and have less come out cause their bodies are actually absorbing and using what their taking in. Food like Iams is like chicken beaks and all that nasty stuff we dont eat.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Has that pup been to the vet for a routine check?

In addition to dietary problems, there are medical issues that can cause bad breath.

And don't limit your search for a quality food to the big chains. They don't even carry some of the best ones out there. I get Canidae at an area feed store and my local shelter.


----------



## PhotoMom (Feb 2, 2008)

When we got our dane, he was 7 weeks old two and his breath was foul!! It was like that for a couple of weeks and then it just went away. He'd been vet checked. 

Amber


----------



## PomMom (Feb 5, 2008)

I am aware that dogs breath is not always pleaseant. I have an older dog, and her breath does not bother us. I did not know that Iams was not good food. Thanks for pointing that out. I will be doing some research today to change both of my dogs food. My older dog had an infection in her mouth from some stitches, and that breath was the worst I have ever smelled!! I did know that medical issues can cause bad breath. Yes, the puppy has been seen by a vet 2 times.


----------



## sbcvulcan (Oct 25, 2007)

My puppy had skunky breath for awhile. I was told by others this was not abnormal. I thought puppies breath was always sweet but this is not the case. It can be food as others suggested. Best to try something else gradually and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

Puppies can get yucky breath. I know when my dog was teething, she had a bit of that. However, you DEFINITELY want to find a higher quality food for your pup. Something all natural with more meat substance. There are tons of brands to choose from. Canidae, Solid Gold, Eagle Pack, Innova... look them up, see what you think! Also, I am sure you were told this, but Poms (as well as other toy breeds) commonly have tooth problems very early on in life compared to bigger dogs. You have to stay on top of their dental hygiene. Start brushing your pup's teeth while she is still young so she gets used to it. I couple mine with my dog's grooming routine... I brush her 2-3 times a week, and after I am done, I cap it off with a good tooth-brush session. She loves the all natural peanut butter doggie toothpaste I got her. Also, to minimize doggie breath, there is also a solution you can buy at pet stores to put in their water... just like a 1/2 capful in their water dish will help to break down plaque and bacteria in the mouth. It's got a little baking soda in it. It seems to work pretty well too. There are also a lot of puppy-safe dental chews out there. Just make sure they aren't greenies... I don't like greenies for any life stage, but there's a warning on the back of them to not give them to puppies under 6 months.


----------



## aud0806 (Feb 8, 2008)

This is a good website that might help you pick a food

www.dogfoodanalysis.com

It reviews just about every food on the market.


----------

